# Desert Bighorn - possible new CO state record



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

My buddy at Timber Hawk packs sent me these photos from a friend of his who shot this Desert Big Horn in Colorado. His name is Mark Litzelman, from Grand Junction. He said it was fine to post these so I figured I'd share.

There were 6 desert bighorn tags sold this year, up from 4 last year, and he got lucky enough to get one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice ram. congrats to the hunter.


----------

